# Moderator.



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I understand that the privilege to be a moderator comes with trust, and i am trying to get "Well Known" on the SSF. So how do you become one?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Send me your bank details and I'll tell you.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

im not sure how my bank details would help?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure it out. Recognizing fun pokes is a plus. You could try joining the Navy.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Good one Jim!

There isn't a formal process per se. Generally, either one of the other moderators suggest someone, or I notice "qualities" that make a good moderator. That's not to say that there aren't many members here that possess that quality. Because, there are. Jim as an example, was a great moderator and is an awesome guy. But, because he is a vendor, he isn't one right now. But, if he ever stops selling slingshots he will be one again (if he so desires). There are also members that would probably make good moderators, but have said that they do not desire to be one because of the increased responsibility. Others just haven't been noticed by me as potential good moderators yet, but there is no slight on them.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Another help would be to send me your top ten favorite slingshots.....just for testing......and ...umm....some rattlesnake eggs.

and a gift certificate to a good burrito joint.

Hmm....maybe send Aaron one, too, just to grease the skids.

-seriously, though, I appreciate the hard work the moderators put into our site here.

Good luck!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> LOL! Good one Jim!
> 
> There isn't a formal process per se. Generally, either one of the other moderators suggest someone, or I notice "qualities" that make a good moderator. That's not to say that there aren't many members here that possess that quality. Because, there are. Jim as an example, was a great moderator and is an awesome guy. But, because he is a vendor, he isn't one right now. But, if he ever stops selling slingshots he will be one again (if he so desires). There are also members that would probably make good moderators, but have said that they do not desire to be one because of the increased responsibility. Others just haven't been noticed by me as potential good moderators yet, but there is no slight on them.


 Okay i understand. You see, I always see chances to do things as a moderator, Like move posts to a different section in the Forum. So i hope to be one. I honestly feel i could Help. Thanks!

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear the Moderator boot camp is similar with the Navy Seals Training. ''Aint got time for that!"


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The trick is to do only about 10% of the things you feel need to be done and without pissing off too many folks.

Treefork has it almost right, and the hardest part is eating the raw garden slugs.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

treefork said:


> I hear the Moderator boot camp is similar with the Navy Seals Training. ''Aint got time for that!"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh7UgAprdpM


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> The trick is to do only about 10% of the things you feel need to be done and without pissing off too many folks.


Henry nailed it here.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:rofl: NightKnight that is what I was referring to! Glad you got it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, you also need a high tolerance for being called a Nazi. You know, Godwin's Law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I think im ready! NightKnite go ahead, make me a moderator!

Haha i wish.

SMS


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I think im ready! NightKnite go ahead, make me a moderator!
> 
> Haha i wish.
> 
> SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think im ready! NightKnite go ahead, make me ua moderator!
> ...


 Okay maybe in my next 2000 posts?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely maybe.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Definitely maybe.


 Okay! it might take a while..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

And then there's the initiation process. It's like an urban gang thing. All the other moderators give you a beat down and then you can never quit.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 31832


I found a better one!


----------

